# Stojakovic PAOK pictures???



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

does anyone have any pictures of Stojakovic when he played for PAOK or Crvena Zvezda??

thanks


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

I've found these two using google.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Not sure if these are what you are looking for:


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

thanks guys, just wanted to see the jersey he wore for PAOK


----------

